# A new Clear blue fertility monitor



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.ocado.com/product/228179011?name=Clearblue_Pregnancy_Fertility_Monitor&source=PLA&gclid=CMmK_cCJrL4CFYXItAodu2sAow

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------

